#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-24
<AlanBell> who runs planet.ubuntu-women.org?
<elky> AlanBell, it's on canonical hardware afaik
<AlanBell> just the 35% width on the logo makes it look dreadfully squished on a big monitor
<elky> AlanBell, it's a squished logo, i'm not sure the monitor size has anything to do with that.
<AlanBell> it is 35% of the width of the container, if the browser window is wide it grows
<AlanBell> the height of the image is 80% of the top banner thing, which is fixed
<AlanBell> if you just remove the width with firebug the browser sorts out the aspect ratio
<AlanBell> maybe one to sort out with the new logo
<elky> ah. it must be assuming a really narrow ratio then
<AlanBell> it probably looks about right at a 1024 width browser. I just don't like bastard font sizes. (yes, that is the correct technical term)
<pleia2> AlanBell: yeah, the planet has always been like that, should probably add redesigning that to the scope of our website project
<pleia2> have to submit an rt ticket for it though (we don't have access to changing the theme)
<AlanBell> meh, don't worry about it then
<AlanBell> but yes, add to the scope
<AlanBell> and feel free to chuck me tasks on that
<pleia2> akgraner: are you going to send out a "these people are up for leadership positions, add testimonals now" message?
 * nigelb is waiting for pokes to do that
<akgraner> pleia2, yep was going todo that today...
<Pendulum> I'm not sure anyone's brought this up here, but we're looking for people to be instructors for the next Ubuntu User Day (which will be June 5, hours TBA)
<czajkowski> Pendulum: cool
<issyl0> Hi.
<issyl0> Pendulum: cool
<czajkowski> issyl0: hows things?
<Pendulum> issyl0: not seen you around for a while
<issyl0> Pendulum: no, I know, I'm sorry.
 * issyl0 has been hopelessly busy with school etc.
<issyl0> czajkowski: things are reasonably good.
<issyl0> Oh and the weather.
<issyl0> Yourselves?
<Pendulum> i'm procrastinating on packing and cleaning :)
<JanC> I guess you're close to exams at school?
 * czajkowski loves the weather 
<czajkowski> issyl0: any plans for the summer?
<issyl0> JanC: languages (Spanish and German) speaking exams soon, plus Science exams at the end of June and other things.
<czajkowski> should keep you busy
<JanC> issyl0: good luck with all of that!  ☺
<JanC> czajkowski: we just got 2 days of nice weather in .be, starting tomorrow it will probably rain again  ;)
<issyl0> czajkowski: er, nope.  Well, a week's holiday in between another 5 weeks of... relaxation?  Never. :P
<czajkowski> sounds nice
<issyl0> czajkowski: how about you? don't suppose you're planning a summer trip to UK are you?
<issyl0> JanC: thanks!
<Pendulum> issyl0: do you understand the word "relaxation"?
<czajkowski> issyl0: did you ever get work placement sorted?
<czajkowski> issyl0: not sure re UK to be honest
<czajkowski> all depends on work
<issyl0> czajkowski: I did, yes.  Though that's in September, not the summer holidays.
<issyl0> Pendulum: yes, I do.  Relaxation = non-school work. ;)
<issyl0> Teeheee
<czajkowski> issyl0: oh where?
<issyl0> czajkowski: http://www.siriusit.co.uk/
 * issyl0 wonders if we should move non-project discussion to #u-w ?
<czajkowski> hah I know them
<czajkowski> :D
<issyl0> czajkowski: oh/
<issyl0> czajkowski: great!
<issyl0> czajkowski: how wehn where why?
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> remember I was in weybridge recently :)
 * issyl0 thinks... oh yes!
<czajkowski> such pretty offices
<issyl0> czajkowski: that's ages ago, comparitive to my memory :P
<issyl0> czajkowski: indeed :D
<issyl0> czajkowski: why did you go there?
<issyl0> Just out of itnerest.
<czajkowski> to meet some folks and have a wee chat
<czajkowski> hypatia: ping
<hypatia> pong!
<czajkowski> hypatia: hello there, how's life in Canada these days, just noticed your wiki page up for leadership, just wanted to know if you're still going ahead so I an leave a testimonial
<issyl0> czajkowski: cool
<hypatia> czajkowski: i am going to, i know my application is very incomplete so far - i've been on the road a bunch
<hypatia> will tidy it up this evening :)
<hypatia> i'm actually in texas right now :)
<czajkowski> hypatia: thats a bbit far away from Canda
<czajkowski> what are you at?
<hypatia> work
<hypatia> my main customer is down here
<czajkowski> hypatia: be sure to poke me once you'e done with application
<hypatia> so i'm doing some onsite
<czajkowski> nice
<hypatia> czajkowski: will do
<akgraner> email sent to the list - Testimonial Phase is now underway!  Good Luck to hypatia, pleia2, elky and Pendulum!
<pleia2> thanks akgraner :) and thanks czajkowski!
<czajkowski> pleia2: ;)
<Pendulum> czajkowski: you tweet the cutest baby pictures
<czajkowski> they were done on saturday
<czajkowski> Caoimhe is getting sooo cute
<JanC> """Caoimhe (pronounced approximately KWEE-və  or KEE-və) is an Irish Gaelic given name derived from the Gaelic caomh, meaning beautiful, gentle or precious. It is from the same root as the Irish name Kevin. Its English equivalent is Kevina (pronounced ke-VEE-nə)."""
<JanC> with such a name, she must be cute  ;)
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> she is
<czajkowski> some irish names have lovely meanings
<czajkowski> her sister is Aisling - Ash Ling which is dream in irish
<AlanBell> my kids middle names are Aoife, Catriona and Cormac
<issyl0> Wow.
<MichelleQ1> My second child is Ainsley
<issyl0> My name is boring in comparison!
<czajkowski> myself and sister have non irish names as my dad is english and cannot pronounce irish names correctly without a lot of effort
<AlanBell> there is a reason they are middle names!
<issyl0> AlanBell: hehe
<MichelleQ1> My kids have family names as middle names - Quinn's middle name is my maiden name
<czajkowski> I've my grans and my sister has my great grans first name
<MichelleQ1> family names are such nice things to give to a child - assuming it isn't something completely bizarre.
<MichelleQ1> I'd love to take Q to Ireland, to show him where his name comes from.  He hasn't asked yet, but I expect it won't be too many more years.
<MarkDude> I have Jorma - since my parents were dreamers, it is Native American
<MichelleQ1> MarkDude: that's pretty cool.  Pronounced the way it's spelled?
<czajkowski> MichelleQ1: nice
<MarkDude> Yep, the same spelling can be pronounced as a Y by some
<MarkDude> My parents used to tease me and say that if they were slightly more Hippie, they would have given me the 1st name of River
 * issyl0 has boring names compared to you lot :P
<issyl0> Lol
<czajkowski> issyl0: it's not all it's cracked up to be, since I was tiny I've had to explain my name over here
<issyl0> czajkowski: I have to spell my first name all the time.
<AlanBell> http://famouspoetsandpoems.com/poets/t__s__eliot/poems/15121
<issyl0> Who was the poet that wrote "Cats Sleep Anywhere"?  I used to know that poem off by heart when I was about 6.  As did I know all the words according to the pictures on each page of "The Very Hungry Caterpillar" when I was still in nappies, and I could count up to ten in French when I was three.  Good grief. :P
<issyl0> Apparently... ;)
<AlanBell> Eleanor Farjeon
<pleia2> ssh dev
<pleia2> gah
<MichelleQ1> issyl0: You'd be surprised at how many times I've had to spell "Hall" for people.
<AlanBell> and I don't find the rest of that hard to believe
<pleia2> window_foucs--
<pleia2> focus too
<issyl0> Oh yes.
<issyl0> pleia2: fail?
<pleia2> issyl0: a bit :)
<issyl0> :)
<MichelleQ1> My favorite was "Dear Mrs. Hell,"
<issyl0> MichelleQ1: lovely ;)
<jussi> hehe
<pleia2> about 5% of recruiters who email me call me Mr. Krumbach
<issyl0> AlanBell: :)
<issyl0> pleia2: do you sound unusally manly?
<issyl0> unusually*
<pleia2> issyl0: no, they're just tech recruiters and their templates always use Mr.
<czajkowski> lol
 * czajkowski hugs pleia2 
<issyl0> That wasn't meant in a nasty way :)
<MichelleQ1> we usually have a rousing Abbott and Costello act when recruiters call ehre.
<pleia2> :)
<MichelleQ1> here, even
 * pleia2 hugs
<pleia2> makes them easy to weed out, if they can't even go to the trouble of reading my first name and adjusting the template they *really* aren't worth my time ;)
<issyl0> That's a good system
<MichelleQ1> Mike & I both have resumes in public arenas - and so we will randomly get a phone call for one or the other of us, and usually answered by the other of us, so we get a lot of really interesting gender-oriented hesitation
<issyl0> pleia2: what do you do again?
<pleia2> issyl0: linux sysadmin
<issyl0> pleia2: oh yes.
<issyl0> Btw, if anyone (preferably in the UK) wants any (remote) data entry/proofreading doing -> http://issyl0.co.uk/work.php :P
<issyl0> I didn't just say that, honest.  ^_^
 * issyl0 runs
<issyl0> :P
<issyl0> Oh dear, everything has gone quiet.
<akgraner> Pendulum, ping...
<Pendulum> akgraner: pong
<akgraner> Pendulum, since you help with UWN can you join -news
<akgraner> I've moved all UWN chatter to -news
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-25
<Pendulum> akgraner: pin
<Pendulum> *ping
<dholbach> good morning
<elky> akgraner, ping!
<akgraner> pong
<elky> akgraner, do we have Jane's choices yet?
<akgraner> nope - I'll contact her today
<elky> Thanks :)
<elky> There were 267 voters registered and 216 vote sets were validated by email tokens. is the current tally. which is like whoa
<Pendulum> oops, I need to remember to vote
* elky changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: TBD | World Play Day Competition! Vote Now! http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/
<elky> don't think we need UDS session times any more
 * vish would like a "I voted in the World Play Day Competition , Did you ?" Badge :)
<elky> Hmm, we should have done that. alas at 2 days to go it's probably a bit late
<akgraner> elky, sent Jono and Jane reminders... :-)
<elky> <3
<akgraner> pleia2, Guitars to Goat Festival: Ubuntu For All - http://akgraner.com/?p=471  enjoy :-)
<pleia2> yay :)
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-26
<akgraner> elky, ping
<elky> akgraner, pong, sort of
<akgraner> elky, did you see the PM
<elky> i did now
<dholbach> good morning
<akgraner> JonathanD is going to be on FLOSSWeekly in a few minutes.. He will be talking about FOSSEvents, FOSSCon and more :-) http://live.twit.tv/
<IdleOne> :) loading
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-27
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> K'day dholbach
<czajkowski> reminding folks to viote for the competiton last night at our Ubuntu hour
<Tm_T> czajkowski: hi
<Pendulum> czajkowski: awesome :)
<akgraner> hey all we have a meeting today 2200UTC
<akgraner> not sure that I am as prepared as I would like - but I'll work on the agenda now
<MichelleQ> hmm, may or may not be available.
<akgraner> MichelleQ, yeah - I just walked back in the door from my dr's appt
<AlanBell> opic
<AlanBell> gah
<akgraner> I may have may a torn rotator cuff :-(
<AlanBell> next meeting TBD
<MichelleQ> akgraner: yeah, things have more-or-less gone to hell in a handbasket here, too.
<akgraner> it's on the wiki for the meetings I just didn't get it added to the topic here.. topic fail :-(
<MichelleQ> cut yourself some slack
<akgraner> :-)  I think pain as a way of making me grumpy :-(
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Thursday, May 26th @ 22:00 UTC | World Play Day Competition! Vote Now! http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Thursday, May 27th @ 22:00 UTC | World Play Day Competition! Vote Now! http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/
<pleia2> if I knew what day it was :)
<AlanBell> thanks
<akgraner> So Jono will announce the winners tomorrow at 1100 am Pacific 2pm Eastern - need to find out the UTC for that
<AlanBell> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/Agenda
<akgraner> AlanBell, yeah  - I need to fix it
<AlanBell> fix what?
<AlanBell> the nice thing about wikis is they magically fix themselves
 * pleia2 petpet wiki
<akgraner> AlanBell, hehe yeah adding the agenda items now... :-)
<akgraner> like magic
<pleia2> akgraner: can you add "quick website update" to the agenda? I will be neck deep in a major upgrade at work during our meeting but I will find a few minutes to give an update (I'll send an extended update to the mailing list after)
<akgraner> pleia2, yep can do :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, added
 * akgraner goes to find the gobby doc from UDS 
<pleia2> thanks :)
<akgraner> it's gobby.ubuntu.com right?  what port #  I'm getting host not found ...
<AlanBell> 6522
<akgraner> thanks
<AlanBell> do you want me to paste it into the blueprint?
<akgraner> AlanBell, if you have your hands on it and it's not too much trouble - yes please :-)
<AlanBell> oh, not a blueprint, wiki page
<AlanBell> was there a blueprint?
<akgraner> AlanBell, yep I'll stick it on the blueprint - do you have it on the wiki?
<AlanBell> found it
<AlanBell> updated the blueprint and http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Roadmap-M
<AlanBell> the link to the blueprint was in the gobby document
<akgraner> :yep - it's there I'll clean it up..:-)  did you just post it there
<AlanBell> yes
<AlanBell> or it could have been a magical wiki elf
<akgraner> Thank you!  I'll get it fixed up :-)   Thank you so much did you add it to the wiki as well?
<AlanBell> yes
<pleia2> AlanBell++
<akgraner> AlanBell, thank you!!! :-)
<pleia2> akgraner: does () around lp ids work, or does it need to be [] ?
<akgraner> []
<akgraner> I just fixed the action items
<akgraner> and added the TODO status'
<akgraner> kills me when lp times out on me  - grrrrr
<pleia2> akgraner: my lp id is "lyz" (not pleia2)
<pleia2> and elky is melissa
<akgraner> ahhh oops
<akgraner> :-)
<pleia2> :)
<akgraner> I have to keep it easy I use my lp id as my irc nick :-)
<pleia2> yeah, back in the olden days when I chose my irc nick it was less appropriate to use real names ;)
<pleia2> well, I guess less so in linuxland, but I wasn't in linuxland back then either
<akgraner> gotcha  - :-)
<akgraner> I think I have them all fixed now :-)
<akgraner> well if lp doesn't time out on me
<pleia2> oh, we need to do our team report too
 * hypatia is finally getting her nomination page done
 * hypatia hangs head in procrastinatey shame
<czajkowski> Aloha
<akgraner> czajkowski, aloha!
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<czajkowski> night II of beer
<akgraner> czajkowski, sounds fun!
<czajkowski> akgraner: how's you?
<akgraner> brb meeting in about a minute
<akgraner> woo hoo meeting time
<akgraner> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 22:00. The chair is akgraner.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<akgraner> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/May2010/Agenda
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/May2010/Agenda
<akgraner> who's here for today's meeting
<rww> o/
 * hypatia aves
<hypatia> *waves
<akgraner> hey rww and hypatia
<akgraner> I think maco will be along in a few
<akgraner> and pleia2 will be in and out
 * pleia2 waves
<akgraner> so it's a quick agenda this week
<akgraner> first up some open items
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - OPEN ITEMS - UDS action items/blueprint --
<akgraner>       * https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-m-ubuntu-women-project-m-goals
<akgraner>       * http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Roadmap-M
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - OPEN ITEMS - UDS action items/blueprint --
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> here kinda - slow connection
<akgraner> [LINK] https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-m-ubuntu-women-project-m-goals
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-m-ubuntu-women-project-m-goals
<akgraner> [LINK] - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Roadmap-M
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  - http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Roadmap-M
<akgraner> the Blueprint and wiki roadmap has been updated for -M
<akgraner> the 1st 3 items we are going to tackle are : 1) mentoring 2) Website 3) Logo
 * maco is along
<akgraner> Hopefully everyone will have a chance to read over these in the next two weeks and help out where / when ever possible
<akgraner> Pendulum, has agreed to update the documentation for the mentoring program
<hypatia> awesome, thanks Pendulum !
<akgraner> pleia2, has agreed to review it
<akgraner> and I agreed to come up with a marketing plan to get the word out
<akgraner> so if you want to help with any of those areas please let us know
 * maco digs for link
<akgraner>  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-m-ubuntu-women-project-m-goals
<akgraner> I know I can always use the help - as I am sure pleia2 and Pendulum can too
<akgraner> pleia2, can you give us an update on the website
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - OPEN ITEMS - Quick Website update - pleia2
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - OPEN ITEMS - Quick Website update - pleia2
<akgraner> I know she is busy during the meeting so she will pop in and out.. :-)
<pleia2> real quick, the new ubuntu.com has been released
<hypatia> yay!
<akgraner> woo hoo!
<pleia2> the community website team is coming up with themes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website
<maco> im remembering http://blog.spang.cc/posts/Quodlibet:_looking_for_mentee_comaintainer/ and http://blog.spang.cc/posts/Why_ask_for_an_unskilled__44___not-yet-involved_comaintainer__63__/ now.  christine spang of debian's request for a mentee. unusual request, explicitly asking fo people who dont have lots of tech skills, might be worth havng a read for the people writing mentor docs
<akgraner> [LINK]  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:   - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website
<pleia2> so I'm inclined to let them come up with some themes
<pleia2> then work with some ideas on our site baed on those
<pleia2> they have groups working on wordpress, drupal and plain html/css for plain sites
<akgraner> during uds elky agreed to help pleia2 with the website stuff.. so I am inclined to let you all look through the community stuff then present what you all thing we should tweak for UW
<akgraner> s/thing/think
<pleia2> yeah, we'll put our heads together and email the list when we have a more solid plan
<pleia2> and need volunteers :)
 * pleia2 back to rescuing a cluster
<akgraner> [action] - pleia2 and elky to review community themes and send plan to list on what and how to implement
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  - pleia2 and elky to review community themes and send plan to list on what and how to implement
<akgraner> any more comments about website
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - new logo
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - new logo
<akgraner> vish agreed to work on this and contacted troy
<akgraner> troy sent me an email this week to let me know he is working on it and should have something in about 2 weeks or so.. iirc but vish may have more to add as well
<AlanBell> o/
<akgraner> vish, if you're around is there anything else to add to that?
<akgraner> any comments from anyone about the new logo before I move on?
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - OPEN ITEMS - Elections - --
<akgraner> [LINK] -  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess
<akgraner> [LINK] http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UbuntuWomen/LeadershipNominations/June2010
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - OPEN ITEMS - Elections - --
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  -  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/UbuntuWomen/LeadershipNominations/June2010
<akgraner> Team Elections
<akgraner> I have included the link the process and a link to the nominations page
<akgraner> we are in the testimonial phase of the process now
<akgraner> hypatia, elky pleia2 and Pendulum are all seeking election
<akgraner> if you haven't done so please add your testimonials to their respective wiki pages
<maco> akgraner: wheres the new logo?
<maco> i dont think ive seen it
<akgraner> maco, he asked me not to show it yet
<maco> oh
<akgraner> he is not finished
<maco> well how do we comment if we havent seen it?
<akgraner> I meant suggestions about it
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> not the one troy is making just in general
<akgraner> maco, can we circle back to that as this will now show up under the elections discussion on the logs :-)
<maco> yeah sorry
<akgraner> I post the topic again if you want :-) in just a few
<maco> haha
<akgraner> June 8th the testimonial phase ends
<akgraner> so please add those testimonials before then
<akgraner> also I need one volunteer to help me with the Condorcet Poll
<akgraner> I can set it up but want to give someone else access as well - in case I get hit by that proverbial bus
<rww> akgraner: I can help out with that
<akgraner> thanks
<akgraner> [ACTION] rww to help akgraner with Condorcet Poll for elections
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  rww to help akgraner with Condorcet Poll for elections
<AlanBell> akgraner: I would be interested in that process too
<akgraner> cool - how about next week I will just show anyone who is interested
<AlanBell> that would be good
<akgraner> AlanBell, you and rww tell me a time that works for you all  - I'm pretty flexible so you two talk and let me know
<AlanBell> ok
<rww> alright
<akgraner> [ACTION] akgraner to give class on Condorcet during week of June 4th, 2010
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  akgraner to give class on Condorcet during week of June 4th, 2010
<akgraner> Reminder the voting Phase will be June 9th-June 21st with new leaders being announced on June 22nd
<akgraner> anyone have comments on the election?
<akgraner> before I move on to the next topic - World Play Day..
<akgraner> okie dokie - moving on
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - OPEN ITEMS - World Play Day announcement  - Jono will announce the Community Winner, Jane's Pick, and the Random winner on May 28th, 2010 at 1100am Pacific/1800 UTC
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - OPEN ITEMS - World Play Day announcement  - Jono will announce the Community Winner, Jane's Pick, and the Random winner on May 28th, 2010 at 1100am Pacific/1800 UTC
<hypatia> yay :D
<akgraner> so tomorrow Jono will announce the community winner, and Jane's pick as well as a random winner
<akgraner> so set your clocks and log into USTREAMTV
<akgraner> I'll get the link and send it to the list
<akgraner> [ACTION] akgraner to get link to jono's ustream cast and send to list
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  akgraner to get link to jono's ustream cast and send to list
<akgraner> we have had great participation
<akgraner> Thanks elky for all your hard work on this competition as well...
<akgraner> any comments on World Play Day
<maco> did  they pick yet?
<maco> er jane i mean
<akgraner> yeppers
<elky> Oh, meeting.
<maco> woo getting things ready in advance!
 * elky has had One Of Those Weeks, didn't even notice meeting time. Sorry all.
<akgraner> yep - I'll send jono the names he has to pick from tonight and let him get prepared
<akgraner> elky, no worries glad you are here now - we were just talking about World Play Day
<maco> elky: iirc, it wasnt in the /topic, so youre excused ;-)
<akgraner> so any other comments on world play day?
<akgraner> ok moving on to Announcements as there was no items added to "new items" for this meeting
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Announcements - Ubuntu User Days -- Saturday, June 5th, 2010
<akgraner> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Announcements - Ubuntu User Days -- Saturday, June 5th, 2010
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<elky> I'll close voting from work in a few hours and make the results page findable
<akgraner> elky, thank you!
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> In case you haven't heard of Ubuntu User Days here is the description...
<akgraner> User Days was created to be a set of courses offered during a one day period to teach the beginning or intermediate Ubuntu user the basics to get them started with Ubuntu. User Days is a series of online courses where you can:
<akgraner> learn how to install Ubuntu
<akgraner> find equivalent programs in Ubuntu
<akgraner> learn how to get help
<akgraner> learn the basics of how to use Ubuntu
<akgraner> learn how to get involved in the community
<akgraner> They are still looking for people to volunteer to teach a few sessions as well
<akgraner> so if you have an hour next Saturday please take a look at the Ubuntu User Days wiki
<akgraner> and see where you can help teach a session or just support them by participating
<maco> next saturday = 2 days or 9 days from now?
<akgraner> you can contact pleia2 Pendulum nhandler cjohnston if you want to give a session
<akgraner> sorry - June 5th
<akgraner> I already count the 29th as gone...
<akgraner> So Saturday June 5th, 2010 for ubuntu User Days
<akgraner> and more information can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<Deindre> hello! just back from work... sorry :)
<maco> Deindre: we're having a meetng
<akgraner> Deindre, no worries  - I'll post logs shortly...
<Deindre> maco: I know! I'm here for this!
<akgraner> maco, do you want me to circle back to Logo
<maco> oh ok :)
<maco> akgraner: nah dont bother. i was just confused
<akgraner> no worries
<akgraner> so before I end the meeting with announcing the next meeting time - we've gone through the agenda already - is there anything new anyone would like to discuss or bring up?
<elky> Yup
<akgraner> [TOPIC]  - Open Discussion
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:   - Open Discussion
<elky> We're behind on reporting
<akgraner> elky, nods
<pleia2> yeah, I mentioned that earlier today
<pleia2> need to get that done before sunday
<akgraner> I was going to catch it up for the weekend of the 5th when it is due
<elky> so if people want to pool together and scour the lists
<pleia2> oh, next sunday?
<elky> pleia2, i mentioned it a few weeks ago, but it's not been a good few weeks for me
<akgraner> 1st Sunday of each month
<akgraner> is when nhandler pulls the reports for UWN
<pleia2> k
<elky> akgraner, i figure getting everyone to help out will make it easier :)
<akgraner> pleia2, does it still need to be put in the /TeamReports format or do you just make it happen
<akgraner> elky, nods
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> pleia2, is the magic behind the team reports :-)
<pleia2> we don't use the same format as teams on w.u.c because we can't be automagically included anyawy
<pleia2> since we're on a different wiki
<akgraner> ahh ok - then nm me :-)  but nhandler still pulls them right?
<pleia2> no, I put them on the main team report
<akgraner> ahh ok
<pleia2> then he pulls them for UWN from there
<nhandler> And then my script parses the main team report page to put it in UWN format
<akgraner> gotcha :-) see pleia2 magic
<pleia2> lol
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks for that bte
<akgraner> btw
<akgraner> pleia2, do you have the link handy for where people can add items too
<akgraner> I found it
<akgraner> [LINK] http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
<akgraner> so if the team or any UW members as done something that needs to go on the report please add it to the above wiki page
<akgraner> The instructions are on the page but if you have questions please let us know
<akgraner> [Action] Team members to look at http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage and add stuff as necessary
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  Team members to look at http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage and add stuff as necessary
<akgraner> anything else on Team Reporting?
<akgraner> anything else?
<akgraner> going once
<elky> We all need to hug amber
 * elky hugs amber
 * maco hugs akgraner
<akgraner> awww thank you elky!
 * hypatia sends akgraner cupcakes
<akgraner> hehe thanks y'all - so who wants to chair the next meeting
 * pleia2 hugs akgraner :)
<akgraner> June 10th, 2010 1200 UTC
<pleia2> next meeting is at pleia2-sleepy-o-clock, I might show up but won't be awake enough to chair :)
<elky> That's probably one I'd be chairing
<akgraner> I'll be neck deep in SELF so won't be able to do that meeting
<akgraner> [TOPIC] - Next Meeting Date - June 10th, 1200UTC elky to chair
<maco> thats maco-on-a-bus-o-clock
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Next Meeting Date - June 10th, 1200UTC elky to chair
<pleia2> I love how "probably" turns into an action item :)
<hypatia> i should be around for that meeting
<akgraner> [ACTION] elky to chair - Next Meeting Date - June 10th, 1200UTC
<elky> It should be Elky-just-got-home-o-clock, but we'll see how we go
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  elky to chair - Next Meeting Date - June 10th, 1200UTC
<akgraner> pleia2, it's that voluntelling I learned about from the debian people at UDS :-)
<akgraner> elky, if you find you can't please let me know and we'll get someone else too
<akgraner> :-)
<elky> pleia2, heh, at least I was here, I at least know what i've been volunteered for
<pleia2> hehe
<akgraner> thank you all for a great meeting! and an awesome 6 months...
<akgraner> and if there is nothing else
<akgraner> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 22:54.
<rww> AlanBell: re: voting thing: I'm rather flexible, so do you want to email me your availability for next week and we'll figure something out from there?
<hypatia> that was a lovely, efficient meeting :)
<pleia2> :D
<elky> speaking of voting, everyone needs to head over to the nominations pages and leave testimonials
<elky> ... preferably for me :P
<maco> :)
<pleia2> yeah, you need them! (bazinga)
 * pleia2 hugs elky 
 * elky tickles pleia2
<pleia2> hehe
<elky> I WIN
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-28
<akgraner> Logs from tonights meeting can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100527
<Deindre> thanks akgraner
<akgraner> Deindre, you are most welcome
<Deindre> akgraner: I'll hope to be here more often :)
<MichelleQ> oh, I see I managed to miss it.
<MichelleQ> again.
<MichelleQ> sheesh...  I promise I don't try to miss them.
<akgraner> MichelleQ, and Deindre :-)
 * Pendulum waves
<Pendulum> sorry for missing the meeting! still trying to get things coordinated now that I've moved
<MichelleQ> how did the move go?
<Pendulum> relatively painless other than yesterday having record breaking heat
<MichelleQ> yeah, it's been awful down here already too
<Pendulum> today was fine
<Pendulum> high of about 78
<Pendulum> but yesterday the "official" high was 98 and we had thermometers that said 102
<MichelleQ> yeah, we're sitting at about 94, feels like 104
<Deindre> Pendulum: 102 ... in what unit? Farehneit?
<rww> one would hope
<Pendulum> Deindre: yeah
<Pendulum> I should probably point out, too, that this is in Connecticut, not someplace where this level heat is normal this time of year
<Pendulum> elky: if you can't chair the next meeting, I can.
<Deindre> ok, I'm going.. i'ts about 2:00 a.m. here... good night!
<akgraner> Logs and overview sent to Mailing List  - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2010-May/002853.html and posted on the forums - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9370785#post9370785
<elky> The competition voting is now closed
<akgraner> thanks elky :-)
<elky> akgraner, It'll ruin the surprise from jono's announcement if I unveil the results page now, won't it
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> :-)
<elky> I'd best not do that part just yet then :)
<akgraner> ;-)
<elky> There were 357 voters registered and 287 vote sets were validated by email tokens. is the final tally
<akgraner> that is awesome!
<elky> and someone's daddy must have been ringing every single person he knows
<akgraner> hehe
<elky> 1st place is 201 votes, second is 123 votes
<elky> And, skimming through the voter data, you see a surname match, followed by 3 or so other names/domains voting from that IP address
<elky> Can't really say it's stuffing since it's plausibly other people on the same/work network
<akgraner> nods
<maco> or the girl's mum, dad, and brothers
<elky> maco, um, it's the dad.
<maco> and sisters, though if sisters i'd guess they vote for self instead of each other :P
<elky> maco, the dad's work was where the cow-orker was 6 of the first 11 votes.
<maco> wow
<elky> yes, I was impressed at how fast it happened too
<elky> not happy impressed
<elky> he was paying attention to twitter apparently, saw me muse about stuffing, thought I judging by ip
<elky> no dear, unless you have 6 people with the same name, two with the exact same string at hotmail and gmail
<Pendulum> wow, if you're going to stuff, at least be creative about it
<elky> Pendulum, inorite!
<Pendulum> (for example, if I ever wanted to stuff on something, I have 3 or 4 completely separately named e-mail addresses --for the record because they're for different groups of people and/or spam things)
<elky> I think most of us do
<Pendulum> yeah
<Pendulum> but that's my general rule on things: if you're going to bend the rules and/or be annoying, at least be creative about it
<elky> Also, I'm happy to note that the 2nd winner, that jane chose, will be going to someone whose submission (of a child, not baby) contained something akin to "the laptop you see has no battery and is falling apart, please she needs a netbook"
<elky> Pendulum, exactly. boring troll is boring.
<elky> creative non-abusive troll will be played with until zie gets boring
<Pendulum> heh
<MichelleQ> creative trolling?  I'm in.
<elky> did gwibber's facebook stuff break?
<akgraner> dunno - I don't think I posted anything today...
<elky> All I'm seeing is a convo I had last night with someone.
<elky> ah there we go, it's magically updated now. all i had to do was complain to thin air
<nigelb> elky: thats gwibber most of the time :(
<elky> nigelb, i've had a good run with it. so long as I close it before suspending
<nigelb> elky: It doesn't show anything from identi.ca except for @replies and I use identi.ca for most conversations
<dholbach> good morning
<janc_lgm> can somebody remove the registered users only flag from #u-w (if the trolls are gone)?
<hypatia> remind me how to do that?
<rww> hypatia: /mode #ubuntu-women -r
<hypatia> thx rww
<AlanBell> rww: I am pretty flexible on times, pretty much anything sane from a UK timezone point of view. Where in the world are you?
<rww> AlanBell: California
<rww> so 8 hours behind you
<AlanBell> time for bed then!
<rww> and akgraner is an hour or two ahead of me, iirc, so probably better to do it in our morning and your evening rather than the other way around
<AlanBell> yes, sounds good
<rww> hypatia: pynchon is wiggles
<rww> (ident matches)
 * hypatia nods
<vish> akgraner: re: the logo topic from the meeting , i have also given troy this channel# , will follow up with troy as well
<MoiraA> greetings\
<MoiraA> -\
<AlanBell> o/
<MoiraA> :)
<pleia2> hypatia: your hat is showing ;)
<nigelb> pleia2: hat? oh +o?
<hypatia> thx pleia2 :)
<MoiraA> ah hypatia
<MoiraA> was about to ask if you were a bot
<MoiraA> just as well I didn't :)
<vish> pleia2: is it wrong to have the op status , why do people remove that once the task is done?
<vish> probably a Q for -irc :)
<pleia2> vish: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<pleia2> "We strongly suggest that you avoid configuring your channel to "auto-op". Use the chanserv "op" command to obtain channel operator status only when needed. This will help to keep your channel temperature low and reduce conflicts."
<pleia2> freenode recommendation, and it works well
<vish> ah ha
<vish> pleia2: thx
<pleia2> sure thing
<akgraner> Jono is getting ready to announce the winners of World Play Day
<akgraner> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<akgraner> # 25 Orla O'Donohue Community winner!
<pleia2> yay :)
<akgraner> Jane's Pick - Photo #20 Jordan McCarthy
<akgraner> jono's pick - Photo #18 - Erika Hamilton
<pleia2> akgraner: thank you for saying them here too, I can't watch jono's stream while working :)
<akgraner> pleia2, you're welcome - I'll get this post out soon...
<tinym> Hi. I just read the logs from the last meeting. I want to be involved with the Ubuntu women website re-design/development. Where exactly do I make that known so I can participate?
<rww> tinym: Talk to pleia2, I think. If I remember correctly, there'll be a post on our mailing list asking for volunteers at some point
<tinym> thanks rww
<pleia2> tinym: currently we're waiting on the new logo for the team and templates from the community website project: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website
<pleia2> if you want to do something now, you're welcome to join the community website project
<pleia2> but as rww said, I'll send more specific tasks to the list when we have them :)
<tinym> pleia2: thank you muchly :D
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-29
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://women.ubuntu.com | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: Thursday, June 10th @ 12:00 UTC | World Play Day Competition! Vote Now! http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/
<akgraner> email sent to the list :-)
<akgraner> (grrrr enter key)
<akgraner> email sent to the list re the winners of the World Play Day Competition
<pleia2> yay! :)
<elky> http://elkbuntu.net/ubuntuwomen/result.php
<MarkDude> That Play Day picture winner is great. Pretty much ALL of them were really cool :)
<vish> Pendulum: hi , could you review Bug #25977 [when possible], it seems to be an accessibility issue , but I'm not convinced adding more items to the panel menu is fixing the problem here
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 25977 in gnome-panel (Baltix) (and 3 other projects) "places menu should include the trash as a place (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/25977
<vish> to the default* panel
<Marilow> Hello?
<Marilow> i was considering moving from windows to ubuntu or another OS
<Marilow> people has recomended me ubunto (and sorry for my limited english)
<Marilow> ubuntu*
<Marilow> (im not a native speaker, i can read it fine though)
<Marilow> also, what it makes it diferent from Dos?
 * vish didnt realize we had the -accessibility channel , moves discussion there
<Marilow> Uhm... hello'
<Marilow> ?
<janc_lgm> Marilow: I think it's more useful to compare it to Windows then?
<vish> Marilow: hi , wasnt referring to you :)
<Marilow> Oh.. okay
<Marilow> i have been using windows XP
<czajkowski> oh results are in for the competition
<Marilow> but im tired of it
<Marilow> and if im going to change well, i want to see options
<Marilow> i dont know that much about SO, some people has recomended me things but not explained me that much about it
<svaksha> Marilow: do you have an ubuntu cd?
<Marilow> i hear ubunto was like linux, and that linux wsa like DOS
<Marilow> no, i need to purchase one?
<svaksha> insert it in your cd drive and follow the installation instructions
<Marilow> Oh... where i can get one? im in México :/
<czajkowski> Marilow: you can download a copy from ubuntu.com
<svaksha> shipit.ubuntu.com <-- ask for one
<janc_lgm> or even better, just try the live-cd first
<Marilow> Oh let me check out
<svaksha> shipit sends it free of cost soask for just one or two
<rww> the people in #ubuntu-mx might be able to get you one, also
<Marilow> Oh
<Marilow> ok
<janc_lgm> they might also be able to help you installing, etc.
<Marilow> Well i think i download it
<Marilow> since i dont think waiting 10 weeks is a good idea
<svaksha> it takes a few weeks and if you dont want to wait you can burn an iso via windows and install it too
<janc_lgm> if you need help that is
<svaksha> ah
<Marilow> sounds better, yes
<Marilow> i need to format my pc to instalt it though?
<svaksha> no
<Marilow> so, i should do a back up first?
<czajkowski> oh the winner ws from the Irish team :D
<svaksha> partition it
<czajkowski> yay!!
<janc_lgm> backup is always a good idea
 * svaksha nods
<rww> you can try it out by booting from the CD. it'll start a live environment running off the CD that you can play with
<Marilow> Oh... okay ?
<svaksha> iirc, you can partition your disk to install a maximum of 4 distros
<Marilow> okay
<janc_lgm> if you are experienced you can partition it to install >100 distros  ;-)
<svaksha> heh
<AlanBell> svaksha: there isn't really a limit, I think you are thinking of the physical partition limit, which is why logical partitions were made
<valorie> 4 distros, LOL
<valorie> I'll bet akk has that many
 * svaksha only tried 4 :)
<AlanBell> Marilow: where are you from, we can put you in touch with your local team if you like
<Marilow> heh
<rww> AlanBell: Mexico, hence me pointing at #ubuntu-mx
<valorie> I've tried 7
<valorie> but not at a time!
<Marilow> yeah
<Marilow> im already in #ubuntu-mx
<AlanBell> ah, ok, didn't spot that rww
<Marilow> i ask them later though
<Marilow> is kinda late here
<Marilow> 3 am
<svaksha> valorie: you must have a large hdd :)
<AlanBell> breakfast time here
<Marilow> i hope this isn't too much like that comic xkcd because that comic is... i dont like it that much
<svaksha> no music files to clog the disk
<janc_lgm> and here, 1st talk at LGM today starts in 5 minutes or so
<janc_lgm> drinking tea...
<Marilow> by the way... ubuntu is like mac? that not all the programs work in it? a friend of mine is a designer and not all his programs work in his mac
<Marilow> my brother could play his games?
<valorie> svaksha: no, I started years ago with a Coleco ADAM
<valorie> had a Mac
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> have never done more than dual boot
<valorie> but even then, I've pretty much ignored the win partition
<valorie> I just have no use for it
<svaksha> coleco adam?
<janc_lgm> Marilow: maybe not on Ubuntu, but if you choose the dual boot option during installation, he can use Windows to play games
<valorie> Marilow: any OS usually only runs programs for it
<valorie> so windows only runs windows programs
<valorie> won't run Mac or Linux
<valorie> etc.
<svaksha> Marilow: not exactly. ubuntu==linux, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<AlanBell> Marilow: yes, it is another operating system, like Mac OS X. There are loads of Ubuntu applications, some of which won't run on Windows or Mac OS X
<valorie> but one can run most windows programs in WINE
<Marilow> Oh
<Marilow> Okay i understand
<svaksha> generic app extensions like .odt, pdf, doc, etc will work
<Marilow> so i better have both installed then
<Marilow> i dont need to buy again office right?
<svaksha> Marilow: you will need to log into windows to play games (you cant do it via ubuntu, if that is what you meant)
<valorie> heh
<svaksha> no, you have openoffice installed by default in the ubuntu cd
<Marilow> yeah, but for office? to use word
<Marilow> oh
<Marilow> i see
<Marilow> thats nice
<valorie> if you want to dual boot, you'll still have windows
<svaksha> remember to save with the correct extension ;)
<valorie> so you won't lose office, if you prefer that
<valorie> I've always preferred open office
<Marilow> its diferent?
<AlanBell> Marilow: OpenOffice.org is installed by default and works great. Ubuntu also has an application called the Software Centre which is like an appstore, but all the thousands and thousands of apps it contains are free
<Marilow> Oh
<Marilow> i will check it out when i install it
<svaksha> valorie: i also figured after trying out 4 os's that i need to stick to what i liked. rh/fedora reminded me of windows
<valorie> well, I loved my ADAM, and my Mac
<svaksha> and at some point i wanted to get away from the start button in the bottom-left interface
<valorie> not so much Windows, until Win2Kpro
<valorie> which was fine
 * svaksha is still wondering what is ADAM
<alinefr> LOOK MR BUBBLES
<alinefr> ADAM
<valorie> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coleco_Adam
<valorie> our first puter
 * alinefr loves bioshock
<valorie> cost us $500, as I recall
<valorie> and it played the coleco and nintendo games both
 * svaksha never had a mac <--refuse to buy closed h/w unless someone gits me one ;)
<valorie> we had many of them, actually
<valorie> well, my Mac was an SE 20
<svaksha> s/gits/gifts
<valorie> 20 megabyte HD!
<valorie> sssssssssssssuper!
<Marilow> i dont like the mac :/
<valorie> gosh I loved that little baby
<Marilow> looks nice but something doesnt appealk me
<valorie> but it was too slow to really use the internet
<valorie> and that was starting to become available
<valorie> not the web, yet
<valorie> just text
<valorie> mostly email and newsgroups
<svaksha> my second desktop i helped assemble it so i always look for that freedom. wish i could assemble a laptop too
<valorie> it was much too slow to run a browser
 * svaksha goes for lunch
<valorie> there was no freedom yet, svaksha
<valorie> linux hadn't been invented
<valorie> or at least, it was still only a kernel
 * svaksha didnt have a pc at that time :)
 * valorie is OLD
<valorie> lol
<valorie> my first modem was 200 baud
<svaksha> heh,
<Marilow> hah
<valorie> and cost me $100
<Marilow> whats your age? o.o
<valorie> and I waited a year for it
<Marilow> im just 20
<Marilow> :/
<janc_lgm> my first was a Sinclair ZX Spectrum 48K, which costed about 8000 BEF (~200 EUR)
<valorie> just turned 57
<janc_lgm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZX_Spectrum#ZX_Spectrum_16K.2F48K
<valorie> my youngest is 21
<valorie> I remember the sinclairs
<valorie> but I never used one
<valorie> coleco had its own OS, but it would also boot into CP/M
<valorie> which I learned to use
<valorie> a lot like the later DOS
<valorie> which was sort of a ripoff of CP/M
<Marilow> oh, i see.
<valorie> The name "Linux" comes from the Linux kernel, originally written in 1991 by Linus Torvalds
<valorie> I was using computers for years before that
<Marilow> amazing
<Marilow> you are a programer too?
<valorie> my mac: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_SE/30
<valorie> nope
<valorie> can't program my way out of a paper bag
<valorie> just a user
<Marilow> Oh... ok
<Marilow> anyone here is a programer? O.o
<valorie> I can debug BASIC
<valorie> lol
<valorie> sure, I think there are lots
<valorie> but most are asleep
<Marilow> Oh.. most people here is american or european? or mixed?
<valorie> very mixed
<janc_lgm> mixed, also asian, australian, etc.
<valorie> Indian, Aussie, NZ, all over Europe, Canada, the US
<Marilow> nice
<valorie> sometimes Brazil, Paraguay
<valorie> Argentina, I think
<rww> according to LP, we have people in 17 timezones
<valorie> we have a big empty spot in China and Russia
<janc_lgm> brazil too sometimes
<Marilow> thats amazing
<valorie> IRC is great that way
<janc_lgm> valorie: Russian here too sometimes, but not now
<valorie> people tend to not come to the English speaking chans if they aren't good in written English
<valorie> unfortunately
<Marilow> well i dont have problems reading, just my grammar is somewhat bad
<valorie> I have a french friend who taught himself English in IRC
<valorie> and got a good job where he has to use English
<valorie> we welcome everyone here
<valorie> but we do speak English
<Marilow> oh
<Marilow> yeah i dont have problems with it
<Marilow> im self thaugh
<Marilow> how is spell?
<valorie> taught
<Marilow> Well, i learn by myself with movies, reading, etc. mostly
<valorie> very adventurous!
<Marilow> since english in school here is... well
<Marilow> very limited
<elky> valorie, big empty spots in china and russia can pretty much be expected because afaik, there are big empty spots :)
<Marilow> Hello Marilow
<Marilow> oh i tried to say "marshall", he left and i didnt noticed
<Marilow> heh
<valorie> true, elky, but there are lots of people in china
<valorie> I don't know that they use IRC
<valorie> or can get across the great wall
<elky> valorie, they tend to be... somewhat segregated
<valorie> it's sad
<elky> yeah. also, a lot of places that aren't terribly technical. there's a lot of land to lay internets across
<elky> (australia has a similar problem, really)
<valorie> I had friends in HongKong who even were constrained in what they could say
<valorie> since one man was in HK, while his partner taught on the mainland
<valorie> and they knew they could be kept apart
<elky> It is sad, yeah
<valorie> I was very much hoping that one of the satellite schemes would take off and make money
<valorie> but we're not to universal access yet
<valorie> by a long shot
<elky> satellite internets seems to favour those with enough money to make a pile of bills tall enough to reach the satellites. I hear that's how the data gets up there :P
<elky> At least here it's that expensive.
<valorie> yes indeed
<valorie> but the schemes were supposed to cover the whole planet, and be cheap to access
<valorie> cell, internet, voice, etc.
<svaksha> .ru and .cn have strong local languages
<elky> yeah, in the right hands they would be
<janc_lgm> bandwidth is limited for satellite...
<valorie> of course, back then traffic was much more limited
<svaksha> where ever people are more comfortable in their mother tongue they prefer that over english
<valorie> I don't know if satellites are practical
<elky> 64kb ought to be enough for anyone :)
<valorie> lol
<valorie> my ADAM was 80k!
<valorie> 16k for graphics
<valorie> :-)
<elky> heh
<svaksha> is #uw invite only?
<janc_lgm> apparently
<valorie> yes, because there was a whole raft of spammers
<valorie> I suppose they are gone now
<svaksha> can someone add my nick to the list
<janc_lgm> maybe somebody can whitelist the LGM venue's router's public IP too  :)
<elky> janc_lgm, did nobody from the conference talk to staff?
<janc_lgm> no (and I doubt they have time for that now)
<janc_lgm> a thing to remember for a next time I assume
 * janc_lgm has to go now
<elky> janc_lgm, how much longer is the conf going for?
<Marilow> there is no one in #uw
<Marilow> (?)
<valorie> oh, uw is shorthand for #ubuntu-women
<valorie> sorry, I was flummoxed for a minute
<svaksha> Marilow: oops:)
<Marilow> hehe
<Marilow> oh ok
<Marilow> Wow this is more full than this one
<Marilow> there is a diference? aside frm the name
<AlanBell> Marilow: there is more information about the project here http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/
<Marilow> ok
<Marilow> faved :3
<AlanBell> there are two IRC channels, this one which is logged and has all the project related business in it and the other one without -project on the end which is unlogged and for general chatting
<Marilow> Oh nice
<Marilow> Uhm its me or people is fighting over the other channel?
<elky> Marilow, i'm trying to make sure people aren't waiting for the promises of the spam
<Tm_T> nor stay around just for fun
<Marilow> what promise of the spam? what that means?
<Marilow> im not sure if i understand that phrase, though
<Marilow> or maybe im out of context
<AlanBell> Marilow: unfortunately various idiots try to be disruptive on IRC sometimes
<AlanBell> for some reason they don't come here, possibly because it is logged, possibly because it has -project in the name and sounds less like a chatroom
 * svaksha thinks because its logged
<svaksha> ive noticed that people have less courage to harass and stalk when stuff is archived
<elky> svaksha, people also have less courage to discuss their issues when stuff is archived too.
<svaksha> yep, that too
<Tm_T> ...and people wonders why we are sometimes bit edgy around there
<Marilow> Archived in what way?
<svaksha> archive lists or logged channels
<svaksha> archived*
<Tm_T> archived in any public way
<svaksha> typos, gah
<Marilow> heh
<Marilow> oh well... and that channel still has problems with this people?
<Marilow> or they are already solved
<Marilow> i see you are discussing it, so i guess is not all that over yet
<AlanBell> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/05/29/%23ubuntu-women-project.html
<Tm_T> ..wrong channel: there's always problems, I'm afraid
<Marilow> nice
<AlanBell> Marilow: the two channels have a lot of the same people in them and are both part of the same Ubuntu Women project, they just have a slightly different focus
<Marilow> i understand
<elky> we like to be about to counsel each other without it all being archived by google forever :)
<janc_lgm> elky: until Sunday noon (it's Saturday noon now)
<elky> janc_lgm, still worth it then. go ask in freenode, they'll help you fix it for the next day
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-05-30
<akgraner> elky oing
<akgraner> ping I mean
<akgraner> hey all - just a heads up or wiki pages are being hacked *sigh*
<akgraner> I have deleted the pages and sent the information to elmo
<akgraner> s/or/our
<rww> ugh. Looks like it's one of the people that got kicked from #u-w yesterday
<akgraner> yep
<akgraner> just wanted you all to know
<valorie> oh, I thought we got the pages locked?
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> that sucks so much.....
<akgraner> yeah - I did too
<akgraner> so I just sent all of the information to elmo  - I also call on Tuesday to follow-up
<valorie> so we're back to +i in the unlogged chan
<valorie> :(
<valorie> jenk, Nisstyre65, and trelane bear watching
<valorie> wasn't trelane banned last night?
<valorie> evidently not, according to a search of my scrollback
<valorie> I think we need some ops in there
<valorie> openly
<valorie> and for some reason uninvited people are joining
<rww> i can has #ubuntu-women invite?
<valorie> PriceChild, Nightrose, JanC, Aishiko, Gary, christel, Susana, Hobbsee, pleia2, LadyFrost, elky, Myrtti, hypa7ia, maco, nikkiana, Gareth, akgraner, svaksha, Mamarok, MichelleQ, Pendulum, or akk
<valorie> it would be good to have ops in #u-w
<valorie> I can paste if you need proof of that
<valorie> plus rww would like an invite
 * valorie has no op powerz
<rww> Pici, jussi, nhandler ^^^ (IRC council account is on access list)
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I didn't think about the access list
<svaksha> valorie: can you list who should be kicked out? i skimmed the logs but am in the middle of devel stuff and didnt have time to analyze who exactly is being a troll.
<MarkDude> ACCESS <#channel> LIST
<svaksha> valorie: done
<rww> if any operators happen to have appeared in the last hour, I'd still like an #ubuntu-women invite :)
<Atamira> evening all
<AlanBell> morning Atamira
<Atamira> how are you AlanBell ?
<AlanBell> good thanks, you?
<Atamira> pretty good as well
<Atamira> just watched episode 3 of the  new doc who
<Atamira> hes not bad
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> morning
<Pendulum> hiya
<MichelleQ> morning
<AlanBell> morning
<Pendulum> how are y'all?
<AlanBell> busy preventing kids from quite killing each other
<Pendulum> oof. that sort of day?
<AlanBell> successfully so far
<Pendulum> well, that's good. I hope the success continues
<MichelleQ> Hey y'all.  I'm having problems logging into the uw channel, tells me I need an invitation.  Are we locked down?
<AlanBell> MichelleQ: yes, there was some discussion of that earlier
<MichelleQ> mkay.  I've not been around since yesterday afternoon.
<AlanBell> MichelleQ: oddly enough I think you were named as one of the people who can issue invitations
<MichelleQ> rofl, interesting
<MichelleQ> I have no idea how to go about doing it.
<Pendulum> she can if she ops up
<Pendulum> one sec, I'll op up and get you in :)
<MichelleQ> I'm assuming this is because we've been trolltastic of late?
<Pendulum> yes
<MichelleQ> Thanks!
<Pendulum> np :)
<AlanBell> MichelleQ: someone called Sarah_ was looking for autism/aspie related software earlier and I pointed her in your direction
<AlanBell> as well as unfortunately making her aware of #wrongplanet where she got bitten
<MichelleQ> thanks, AlanBell, if she returns, I'll say hellp
<MichelleQ> hello, even
<MichelleQ> I'm sorry she got bitten at wrongplanet
<AlanBell> yeah, was a lesson for me. Don't send unprepared neurotypicals in there!
<Pendulum> what's #wrongplanet? (other than I suspect a channel I'd be interested in)
<AlanBell> it is an aspergers channel
<MichelleQ> It's a channel that's devoted to folks on the autism spectrum
<AlanBell> or high functioning autism
<Pendulum> *nods*
<Pendulum> so really only bit her because she doesn't have a huge sense of autism/aspie culture?
<AlanBell> you have to be very very careful about talking about "treatment"
<MichelleQ> yeah, treatment is a big controversial issues
<AlanBell> and she was talking about the patient of a friend of hers so they bit her for patient confidentialiy issues
<Pendulum> heh (not something I suspect I'd have an issue with since most of my background with autism/aspergers is things like autistics.org)
<AlanBell> I think you would survive in there just fine :-)
<MichelleQ> I suspect most of us 'regulars' would
<Pendulum> yeah
<AlanBell> I would suggest a few days of lurking before saying anything though!
<Pendulum> that's true with most channels anyway :)
<AlanBell> it is
<AlanBell> u-w especially :-)
<akgraner> hey all I will be knee deep in UWN for a few hours but if ya need me just ping
<czajkowski> have fun
<akgraner> cz
<akgraner> czajkowski, thanks! :-)
<czajkowski> akgraner: see my latest blog post, for all loco teams :)
<czajkowski> that wiki page wil be translasted in the coming few days
<akgraner> czajkowski, is that the guidelines one?
<czajkowski> aye
<JanC> hey all, after reading the Belgian portrait law I had some doubts about the form we currently use about that, so I asked a friend of me who's studying law to explain things to me
<JanC> in Belgium, it might be required to not only ask permission from the parents, but also from the underage children, once they are old enough to judge good from bad (simply said, the legal term is more complicated)
<JanC> not sure how that would work though
<akgraner> JanC, I think we are good, I asked several Lawyers to look over it
<JanC> akgraner: US lawyers?  ;)
<akgraner> NO
<JanC> akgraner: in any case, would it hurt to ask kids aged 6-7 and older to sign it too?
<JanC> most of them would probably love it
<akgraner> several international lawyers as well as professional photo agencies that all do business global
<akgraner> globally even
<akgraner> all said we covered all the bases without being hard to understand
<JanC> to be clear: approval can be given implicitly, both by parent & the children, so currently we assume implicit approval by the children
<JanC> but he also recommended to get written approval from the underaged persons if possible
<akgraner> JanC, ok thanks :-)
<JanC> although the value of a written approval by underaged persons is not really valid legally (so the law is somewhat contradictory)
<akgraner> I'll get that written in for next time
<czajkowski> Orla is thrilled with the prize
<akgraner> it's not a big deal
<czajkowski> hoping to fget her to come to the ubuntu hour
<JanC> akgraner: I was just thinking, most kids would love to put their name on the form  ;)
<akgraner> I need to send an email to all the winners sometime today
<czajkowski> akgraner: irish team member kid won
<czajkowski> :D
<akgraner> JanC, yep they do (I have to of my own who love signing stuff)
<czajkowski> she's thrilled
<akgraner> czajkowski, I haven't sent the emails out yet so can you get me 1) Parents Names 2) Mailing/Shipping Address 3) Phone number and email it me  as well as if they want Ubuntu User or Linux Pro (Print or online) subscription
<akgraner> That would be a huge help!
<czajkowski> akgraner: mike isn't online atm if i see him i'll poke him for you
<akgraner> thank you so much
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> akgraner: mail sent to mike and cc you
<akgraner> czajkowski, awesome!
<akgraner> I really appreciate it
<czajkowski> akgraner: no bother handy when I've thunderbird open to just do it there and then
<akgraner> :-)
<czajkowski> tick off the list
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> akgraner: you have mail from Mike re Orla
<akgraner> thank you! I really appreciate you getting the information for me :-)
<czajkowski> no bother
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-05-21
<pensacola_> Hi all, I finally got the approval for adacamp and got my visa, so I'll be there, who else will be present?
<melodie> hello
<dee> Hello.
<dee> Is someone here maintaining the Ubuntu Women website?
<dee> ok, I will try to reach someone per mail ...
#ubuntu-women-project 2013-05-24
<pdurbin> new: Women in tech (HarvardWIT) on Twitter - https://twitter.com/HarvardWIT
#ubuntu-women-project 2016-05-23
<Beagon> I just wanted to talk to other women about Ubuntu and their linux experience... I don't know any "scriptkitty" person
<Beagon> That was meant for Elky
<elky> Spare us the lies. We do know how to Google and you lot have really _really_ bad opsec.
#ubuntu-women-project 2016-05-25
<Beagon> elky: That offends me and makes me feel oppressed.
<Beagon> You aren't making me feel safe in this chatroom by far.
<Beagon> Also, everyone knows how to google. I know how to accurately use Bing.
<belkinsa> Er, wrong channel or am I missing something?
<elky> belkinsa: beagon here is part of a group called scriptkitties. just over a fortnight ago, one of their members was caught ban evading in #ubuntu-women after being asked if someone who addressed them out of the blue was harassing them. They got hostile and suddenly other members of the group, including beagon, appeared. Since then, they'e been plotting to guilt #ubuntu-women (via lies) into
<elky> letting them sit there, hoping that their presence will intimidate us into silence and destroy #ubuntu-women.
<elky> If you're wondering what kind of people are in scriptkitties, https://www.diigo.com/item/image/5ntgv/m83y?size=o is from their quotedb. It will be triggering for rape and child sexual assault survivors.
<elky> also one of their members is a known pedophile who has previously tried to convince people in ##depression to go through with their suicidal ideation.
<elky> so to be quite honest, i don't care if they're offended or feel oppressed by not being allowed in #ubuntu-women. They don't belong there.
<Beagon> Well, as far as I know he has been banned a long time ago. I'm not here to start a flame war, I just wanted to get to know programming from a female perspective.
<Beagon> @elky ^
<meetingology> Beagon: Error: "elky" is not a valid command.
<elky> You said you know how to bing, you can already find that out.
<Beagon> So you're basically telling me that I'm not allowed to ask and learn about female programmers directy because of my privilege?
<elky> it's not about privilege, it's about you thinking rape is funny.
<Beagon> I don't, I think joking about rape is funny (as long as the "victim" is okay with that). But actual rape is fairly against my morals (which it should be for anyone)
<Beagon> I don't see why my humor must reflect my actual beliefs or morals.;
<elky> I don't see why you won't respect that we don't want you around.
<Beagon> elky: As far as I know, I haven't broken any rules. Not according to the Ubuntu CoC and not according to your #ubuntu-women/#ubuntu-women-project guidelines. What I did notice that you just single handedly limited my participation in the project, according to the F.A.Q. on your own wiki it states: "If Ubuntu Women is limiting your participation in the wider Ubuntu community, then the purpose of the project is diminished. We hope to help
<Beagon> you try new things in the community, expand your activities and do things you may not have done before, which is our mission!"
<elky> You're not in the wider community. You are only here and furthermore you are only here to continue the harassment from scriptkitties.
<Beagon> I'm not seeing any harassing from me. If I am harassing anyone, please notify me so I can adjust my behaviour.
<elky> You joined in a troll raid, you are a member of the group that initiated the troll raid.
<Beagon> I don't think I have ever participated in a "troll raid"
<elky> You did though, when you joined with brushdemon.
<Beagon> Please quote me on doing so
<elky> Brushdemon's plan was to intimidate the channel to the point it dispersed.
<Beagon> So because I joined at the same time I'm automaticaly the same?
<elky> Are you honestly expecting us to believe that you saw the discussion in the scriptkitties channel and though "wow i wonder what those women think about programming, i'm not at all interested in the harassment that tyil and friends are currently plotting"
<Beagon> If I may ask, which discussion? I just heard someone mention #ubuntu-women and I thought: "Oh does that exist?". So I joined. Furthermore, I still don't see any quote that I did anything wrong of any sort.
<elky> Do you honestly think we're stupid enough to let you in?
<Beagon> I'm not saying anything of that sort, I'm just asking why you are limiting my ability to participate in the channel without any real reason to do so. Did you find your quote?
<elky> You have been told to go away.
<elky> So why do you not respect that boundary.
<elky> You're not entitled to be in the channel.
<Beagon> What? So why am I not entitled?
<Beagon> But I'm feeling oppressed and disrespected that I'm being thrown out of somewhere without even doing anything.
<Beagon> I was there with my best intentions, even if you don't believe me that's the truth.
<elky> I don't believe you, no. And that's why you're not in there. Now stop pestering to be allowed in, because it's not going to happen.
<Beagon> I have never asked to be allowed back in, I just wanted an reasonable explanation from you, which I still haven't gotten.
<Beagon> an should be a
<elky> I've given you a perfectly good explanation as to why we don't want you in the channel. You don't get to dismiss it just because you don't like it.
<Beagon> A good reason is supported by valid objective arguments, not your subjective feelings. If you don't believe me, you can look it up in the Oxford dictionary.
<elky> You're a member of a troll group that has been harassing us. I really don't need anything more than that.
<Beagon> So I'm guilty by association?
<elky> When you join with other members who are hellbent on intimidation, yeah you are.
<Beagon> Again, just because I joined at the same time makes me the same as them?
<elky> That's called participation.
<Beagon> Wait what? So if I joined a football/soccer club at the same time as someone who murders everyone in in team, I'm participating?
<elky> it's more like... we had words with your friend tyil and kicked him out of our yard and suddenly you showed up in our yard and have been watching us since and demanding that you should get to stay even though we're telling you that you're making us concerned about retribution.
<elky> All the while, rumor has it that you're doing it to intimidate us into never leaving the house.
<Beagon> Well I'm not for "retribution" nor do I see where that rumor is comming from, do you have any quote that I said that? I can't seem to remember every saying that.
<elky> Well you have a bad memory then don't you.
